# Freestyle Boots - soft flex vs riding with loose laces



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Which Darko model are you looking at? There is a speed lace and a traditional lace. BTW, the Darko SPDL has two zones (The Good Ride has incorrectly listed as a aingle zone). I was impressed with the K2 speed lace. Not sure why Ride is not using the same version. The Velcro strap didn't seem to do much. I didn't keep them because it didn't quite fit right and they had the same material on the heel as on another pair of K2 boot, which had bit patches tear off after one day.


----------



## ninjalovegod (Jan 15, 2013)

My bad, was considering the SPDL darko boots. The speed lacing system seems appealing, but as you said not sure about the quality of the boots. 

Not a fan of regular laces after having had the boa system, but seems most softer flex boots are laced, which I guess makes sense. 

Been looking at Thirty Two Lashed boots and DC Judge, again not sure about quality. May just head back to my tried and tested Maysis and play with around with the boa tightness.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

smerdyakov said:


> Which Darko model are you looking at? There is a speed lace and a traditional lace. BTW, the Darko SPDL has two zones (The Good Ride has incorrectly listed as a aingle zone). I was impressed with the K2 speed lace. Not sure why Ride is not using the same version. The Velcro strap didn't seem to do much. I didn't keep them because it didn't quite fit right and they had the same material on the heel as on another pair of K2 boot, which had bit patches tear off after one day.


The Good Ride also has the Darko listed as an "aggressive" flex, implying a stiff boot. Is this incorrect as well?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> The Good Ride also has the Darko listed as an "aggressive" flex, implying a stiff boot. Is this incorrect as well?


Yeah. I'm not a fan of the Goodride's flex rating system or any rating system for that matter. It think it is too arbitrary. Since I'm a fairly big guy many boots that claim to be be stiff do not seem to be stiff to me, but those same boots would be too stiff for a guy around 180 lbs., or so. 

That said, I think the Darko is at its stiffest a 3-3.5. The K2 T1 is more like a 4. The Darko is definitely not a noodle and I would have kept it had it fit me a little better. I wouldn't avoid it because it might be too stiff though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Darko is definitely softer than the Maysis. I actually liked the Darko but it was pretty obvious that a guy my size (6ft, 210 lbs) would overpower those boots and break them down pretty quickly so i ended up with the Maysis.

I believe K2 rates the darko at 6/10 and the maysis at 7. After 30 days the Maysis are pretty medium flex and TBH I could've gone for a stiffer boot in hindsight, but I figured a "7" would be stiff enough without being too stiff for freestyle riding. The darko would've gone full on noodle for me. Not sure if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## ninjalovegod (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a good point I haven't thought of, at 6 foot 3 and 230 pounds I would probably really break down a softer boot quite quickly! 

If only the Maysis had a bit more adjustability they would be perfect for me, they are great for all mountain use, just in the park that I find them on the stiffer side for grabs.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Multi zone speed lacing was a big draw for me with both my Celsius Cirrus and Deeluxe Rough Diamond. I run the top section tight when I'm riding the mountain, a little looser on rails. It makes a boot so much more versatile.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

david_z said:


> Darko is definitely softer than the Maysis. I actually liked the Darko but it was pretty obvious that a guy my size (6ft, 210 lbs) would overpower those boots and break them down pretty quickly so i ended up with the Maysis.
> 
> I believe K2 rates the darko at 6/10 and the maysis at 7. After 30 days the Maysis are pretty medium flex and TBH I could've gone for a stiffer boot in hindsight, but I figured a "7" would be stiff enough without being too stiff for freestyle riding. The darko would've gone full on noodle for me. Not sure if that's what you're looking for.


I'm also 6' and 225. Probably 235-240 fully geared up. I have Saloman Faction Boa's now, and they're way too soft. I also have pretty big calves, so when i bought them i was looking for a boot that didn't bite into the bottom of my calf.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

You could also try the Nike Ites. They have a settin of how much flex you want


----------

